# World Police and Fire Games



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been contimplating heading to Belfast, Ireland next year for the WPFG 2013. Just wondering, has anyone here been to a WPFG what is the level of competition that shows enters this event? Thanks


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a link to the 2011 results from New York. This should give you an idea of what it takes to finish on the podium.

http://wpfgconnect.sequentialt.com/...er=&edtEventDate=&sport_id=2&btnSubmit=Search


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

competition is stiff,just like any state shoot, i have been a couple of times. i go for the fun, and seeing the world i am going a friend from Houston and 1 from Denton are also suppose to be going from Texas


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I recieved an email of the rules and regs, from what I can understand, I will be able to shoot field, and 3-D as they are on different days. Have you guys shot different events there?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I shot some of it last year in NY. We left early to escape hurricane Irene so I didn't get to finish it. All three events were on different days, you should be able to shoot all three without any problems. The field course over there is suppose to be pretty tough. It was the home club of a fellow competitor. Apparently the weather came be pretty wild, he was the only one having fun shooting in a hurricane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I shot some of it last year in NY. We left early to escape hurricane Irene so I didn't get to finish it. All three events were on different days, you should be able to shoot all three without any problems. The field course over there is suppose to be pretty tough. It was the home club of a fellow competitor. Apparently the weather came be pretty wild, he was the only one having fun shooting in a hurricane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

well you still thinking of going?


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

was at the games in new york shot all the archery events and had me a blast. ( have become a wpfg convert)
got soaked on the fita shoot as the hurricane came in but that was grand as im Irish and it was more like one of our summer showers.
people i met at the games especially the archers and the clubs hosting the events were great.
dont worry about your skill level just come over hear to Ireland and have you some fun.
the course for the games in belfast is going to be a hell of alot of fun. (seriously its gonna be great)
you need any help just fire me a pm and i will do what i can for ya
will have my own practice range open to anyone who wants to shoot before the games.
im about an hour out of belfast and an 50 mins from Dublin city centre.
I work in the Irish Prison Service and nearer the time if archers want will try to organise a prison bus.
and maybe a tour of mountjoy jail.
or maybe a day down at my range for practice and beer. 
all thinking of coming to Ireland for the Games stop thinking and just do it.
cant promise the weather but can promise you will have a great time and the mother of all hangovers.
quick note on accommodation.
its going to be tight as Belfast is a small city and will fill up real quick.
place is going to be wall to wall cops squirts and screws.
its gonna be great.
dont forget your tradable's T shirts pins etc. 
if i can be of any help to any archer coming over just shoot me a PM and i will whatever i can for ya. 
to any of you lot that were at the archery in New York and remember me (the shy a and quite Irish Guy) hahaha
see you this side of the pond at the games.


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

So Reckless i guess you decided to stay in Ireland. last time we talked you wernt sure.I will see you there. where would you suggest my wife and i stay based upon where the event is and the city, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Fyrmann254.
yeah still hear at home in Ireland. will be heading to the Philippines over christmas for a bit but right now
economy is such cant afford to pack it all in and just go. 
anyway hear is a link to a few hotels in belfast. city is small and easy to get around lso will be buses from the convention centre to the archery grounds.
Think i will just head up from home on the days as im only an hour from the grounds.
course will do a mad night in Belfast, probably just go to sleep in some doorway.
if i can get it together will try to organise a Dublin Day for those interested.
maybe a tour of the jail Mount joy see link.
and then a bit of practice at my place see pics.
anyway will work on it.

http://www.booking.com/searchresult...=empty;radius=0&selected_currency=USD#top#top

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountjoy_Prison

my practice grounds all mine think i would be a better archer with such a good range to play in.


----------

